# Bachelor party charter



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Had a bachelor party crew of six with us yesterday. These guys were rock stars, or at least three of them thought they were. One showed up at the dock with a severe case of the Flora-Bama flu, and the other two were'nt far behind him. We had a blast!! Plans were for a short six hour BB trip, but with the Gulf looking like a lake I told them we could hit the after burners and and get out deep pretty quick. They all agreed and off we went. I almost thought I was going to have to call BP and get some boom boats to follow us to pick up the slick these guys were leaving behind the boat. It was hilarious! One would start and trigger the other two, PRICELESS. After arriving everyone settled in and the fish started hitting the deck. We played with the electrics for a couple of hours and then I hit one of my jack holes and let them fill there limit and tug on some big snappers. All in all it was a great trip with a great crew, we all had a ton of fun and three of these young men learned that leaving the Bama and heading straight to the boat wasn't something they would ever do again ( "even on a slick day" ). I will try to start posting more reports as time permits. Here are some pics, enjoy.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

A few more.


----------

